

$250 AWS Credit & a Netbook? Build a Twilio App by Midnight on Sunday - Derferman
http://blog.twilio.com/2009/08/twilio-teams-up-with-amazon-web-services-for-this-weeks-contest-category.html

======
marcusestes
Which values an hour of our development labor at, what, $10?

~~~
jcapote
Doesn't anyone hack for _fun_ anymore?

~~~
catch23
It's more fun if we aren't restricted to some company's application platform.

~~~
dandelany
I don't necessarily agree - sometimes restrictions and boundaries actually
spur the imagination, and deadlines definitely keep one's ass in gear and
productive. I took a photography class in college so I could get access to the
darkroom - expecting to hate the assignments for 'boxing in' my artistic
spirit. Instead, they just gave me ideas. All my favorite photos and prints
were made in that class.

Regardless, no one's restricting you to anything... This is a hacking contest,
not a real job, so the choice to just not participate costs you nothing. To
me, however, the challenge of building a cool app on a new & innovative API on
a very short timeline sounds kind of intriguing actually.

------
kitcar
just a tip to all startups that have a blog separate from their main website -
please include an "about us" page link on the blog, or a 2 sentence summary of
what your company does somewhere in the sidebar. Or at least a link to your
company's product page.

(took a surprising amount of time for me to figure out what exactly Twilio
offers, as I had never heard of them before...)

~~~
dmorrill
that's a great suggestion, I just re-styled the blog and will add that right
away - thank!

-danielle at Twilio

~~~
david
It would also help if the link to "Twilio.com" up top didn't point to
"blog.twilio.com".

~~~
dmorrill
fixed

------
durana
Anyone have any ideas for apps they want to share?

~~~
sanswork
I was going to use twilio for our nagios alerts but ended up going with
tringme.com since they allow for international calls.

~~~
dmorrill
oh bummer, I guess we'll just have to launch international - get it on hacker
news before you can get it anywhere else.

Pricing <http://www.twilio.com/international-calling-rates>

Account Configuration <http://www.twilio.com/user/account/international>

International FAQ <http://www.twilio.com/international-faq>

There you go!

